# Mutt Mix Survey



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

This looks like fun . . . guessing the breed of a dog from its photo.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/18/...on=inside-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region

Sponsored by Darwin’s Dogs Program https://darwinsdogs.org/ and International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants https://m.iaabc.org/


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Can’t see it because I’m not a subscriber. Too bad. :-(


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Select the IAABC link.

“How To Participate

The survey will introduce you to 31 mutts. You’ll be asked to guess the 3 breeds contributing the largest percentage of DNA for each dog.

Only the answers to the “practice survey” will be given at this time. This is real science, and we need to be sure everyone’s giving their best guesses without influence or hints from others.
At the end of the research period of 60 days, each participant will be sent a certificate of participation and the answers to what makes up each of these wonderful mutts.
Begin Survey Now >

Thank you for your contributions to the citizen science that makes Darwin’s Dogs one of the most important research initiatives today!”


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I started it (you can pause). Some of them are truly mystery mixes!


----------

